# Do you feed your dog Veggies?



## Jacksie2006 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just curious, someone at work told me that she gives her dog whole carrot sticks, anyone know if there is any harm in giving these? I know things like green beans the no salt kinds would be what youd need to give.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

It doesn't hurt to give them veggies, but it doesn't really do them any good either. Veggies have a layer of cellulous around them and a dog's teeth cannot break that down, thus they aren't getting the nutrients.


----------



## Jacksie2006 (Jun 23, 2008)

Is that on all veggies? I haven't been giving him any, but if it was nutritious I was going to instead of so many treats.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

Dog's teeth are sharp and jagged. Perfect for tearing meat off the bone. In order to break through the cellulous they would have to have flat molars, like ours. If you want to stay away from store bought treats, try boiled chicken. My dogs love it and the vet said its better than any treat you could buy. I'm a kibble feeder, but I know some of the other members feed raw and know a lot more about feeding dogs 'real' food. But if you feed kibble, odds are your pooch is already getting the nutrients. Hope that helps.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

If you feed raw your dog is already getting the nutrients too. Like YorkieMom said, you can feed raw carrots, it won't do any harm or good. If you cook the veggies, the nutrients will be a little more available to them, but they aren't necessary. I like to toss my dogs blueberries when I'm making my breakfast, doesn't do them any harm and they like to get some of my "people food."


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

When ever I am peeling carrots for our dinner, my dogs sit right next to me waiting for a treat. I slice and treat with each carrot, and just think that their teeth are getting cleaned! Doesn't hurt!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I fed my dog green beans while reducing her kibble and she lost the 18 pounds she needed to. If I have bananas getting too ripe that nobody wants to eat I'll give it to her as she loves them. I don't do carrots as I've never found salt free ones in the cans and I don't buy fresh ones since my son is the only one who likes them, but I do green beans once in awhile and bananas or apples once in awhile. I do it more so because she loves them and why just throw them in the trash if she can enjoy them. However when she needed to lose weight my vet recommended air popped pop corn and green beans for treats.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My JRT can't have corn and that includes popcorn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> My JRT can't have corn and that includes popcorn!!!!!!!!!



No reason to shout, then simply don't feed it geezo. My female is allergic to corn, however she's fine with 2-3 pieces of popcorn once in awhile.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't realize that I shouted, sorry! I just had a flex moment with the !!


----------



## Doggie Herbs (Oct 19, 2008)

my dog loves onions most, strange. 
Actually you can't break down cellulose either, but you can certainly get vitamins and minerals from the veggies.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*veggies*

I have a seizure shihtzu(josey),that is on meds for this,and is starving ,lol,I mean starving all of the time .
Sooo,I do feed green beans,cooked carrots,spotato and rice to josey.
My other sweet furbabies get some of this too,with there wellness.
They all love it ,now I am not sure if they would eat there kibble with out this,spoiled rotten furbabies! lol
I also use the fishoil.
Its all up to you as far as given this too them,it fills my josey up and in between feedings it gets gbeans,he is almost 6 months it loves them.
Hey,rexandbaby,my mom and dad just moved from limington,just wondering if you knew them perez was there last name?
I also cook sweet potato ,then slice it or use the dehydrater,they love them for treats.
I never buy treats anymore,and save alot ofmoney this way with 5 furbabies.
Mine,also love banannas,and blueberries thats a treat they would jump mountains for lol.Too expensive here ,so they only get that once in a while.
I hope this helped you in maken a choice,mine love the veggies ,and it agrees with them all.No loose poopies,and no spitting up anymore.Ya'll have a safe day.nez


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doggie Herbs said:


> my dog loves onions most, strange.
> Actually you can't break down cellulose either, but you can certainly get vitamins and minerals from the veggies.


Actually we do. We crush it in our mouth with our flat molars. The chewing motion of our lower jaw moving from side to side as well as up and down aid in the crushing of the cellulose covering of plant cells. The same is true of any animal that has flat teeth and the necessary movement of lower jaw.

Cellulose must be broken down before nutrients can be extracted from the cells of plant matter.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Doggie Herbs said:


> my dog loves onions most, strange.
> Actually you can't break down cellulose either, but you can certainly get vitamins and minerals from the veggies.


I heard onions are highly toxic to dogs. And I agree with RFD about us breaking down cellulose, we have the flat molars and the jaw range of motion to eat plants, dogs do not.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I heard onions are highly toxic to dogs.


Yes they are.


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have also heard onions are toxic, so be careful.

My two E. Mastiffs have always eaten veggies. My youngest, Sully loves carrots, green beans, sweet potatoes, yogurt with blueberries or strawberries and banana or plain yogurt, apples, cottage cheese, shredded cheese. I only use the natural yogurt, no added sugars and yogurt is supposed to help with gas. Yona my 9 year old is a little more picky but likes most of the stuff mixed with his kibble. I only use 1/4-1/2 cup of veggies to their food, Sully eats about 6-7 cups of Pinnacle daily, Yona 4 cups daily. :smile:


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I also feed a wide range of cooked veggies......mostly fresh but sometimes I do use the no salt canned when silly me has forgotten to cook some. I'm not talking a lot of veggies here but she always gets a little bit with her meals. I also add a little bit of non-fat plain yogurt or cottage cheese. 

She also gets a little fruit for dessert. She loves most everything, my little garbage gut!!!!!

Certainly doesn't hurt to give them some good stuff rather than high carb foods. My vet always cracks up when she tells me that Hannah is the only Lab in her entire practice that is not overweight. They do tend to gain weight very easily.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Onions are toxic to dogs - they cause hemolytic anemia.

We don't feed veggies aside from the once in a while tidbit. Aside from the fact that dogs cannot break down the cellulose, numerous fruits and veggies cause huge problems for my Newf.


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

*veggie feeder*

I feed veggies with my meat/organ mixture. the act of chewing and grinding the food starts the process with omnivores and herbivores, but it is a particular digestive enzyme that plays the major role in breaking down cellulose. carnivores dont have that enzyme because they werent meant to eat it. i feed it because i cant give a whole prey item with every part of the body for them to pick and choose from. so i give a little veggie to act as a multi vitamin. I break down the cellulose before i feed, however. you can grind the veggies in processors, hand graters, or chop finely with a knife. after that place the veggies in a container and freeze. the freezing (expanding) and thawing process breaks it down by bursting the cell walls. i dont like eating veggies or fruits that were frozen because of this, they are mushy. you will see a lot of liquid released.


----------

